# Does anyone feed their goats fodder?



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I have just started looking into fodder and I wanted to know what exactly it replaces. Does it replace all grain? I have does in milk, would I need to continue feeding them some grain? Would it make it safer to feed bucks grain if were in the form of fodder?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are getting our set up now...a friend has been doing fodder a few months now...it will replace all grain..they still need hay or alfalfa..we raise milk goats..Im excited to see how our milk will taste..we are using wheat right now since it is readily available...we will also feed our chickens, turkey, sheep ducks, donkeys and pigs...we are told it will cost 1/4 of our feed bill...I would be happy with 1/2 lol just like sprouts are better for us..they are better for our animals...highly digestible unlike bagged feed..
as for bucks...we only feed grain while they are in rut...their off season they graze and get hay.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow. That is awesome. If we could get our feed bill down to 1/4 of what it is now my husband would be a very happy man! So, on fooderfeed.org it says to feed milking does 3-4 pounds of fodder a day. That is close to 1/2 of a tray. In another part of their website is says that a tray will feed 10 goats. I'm confused. So, if I go by the 3-4 pounds a day per doe then I would need 3-4 trays a day to feed 5 does in milk and 6 kids, right?

How much will you be giving your larger goats?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That fodder system looks really cool! I would like to hear what people think about it? I looked at the site.. fodderfeed.org, and thought the system was very interesting but I'd like to see more pics of what I would be getting into. the cost savings sound too good to be true!?!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

from what I read 1 pound for dry does and 2 for does lactating...but Im thinking its a play by play..just like grain some need more some less...I will ask my fiend how much she does...she has both large and small breeds...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

i looked at the sight 
if it says is makes 9-12lbs does that mean a day or????? 
and would this (if others like it) be good for breeding/show boers???


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya, I was wondering cause I have mostly NDs and now one LaMancha... I'm VERY interested! especially in the savings!!! (alfalfa bales - 18.00 here)


----------



## SeveNeveS (Feb 23, 2013)

just putting in my .02 so i will get notifications in my email!!
definetly want to see what it is and what y'all think when you try it!
feeding minis wasnt bad - but with the standard size goats....
HOLY FEED BILL BATMAN


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im concfuzed! 
do you start a new tray everyday or does it regrow by its self???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you soak your seed over night then add it to your try...at day 6 I believe you harvest...it will come out the shape of your tray..you sut it up into small squares and feed it that way... 1-2 pounds a feeding..If I remember off the top of my head.. 1-2 pounds of feed can make 10-12 pounds of fodder..?? I better look that up lol...it depends on the size of your trays of how much it will make...for poultry you can use buckets and do a 2 day sprout with seed still attached..its better for birds...there are several you tubes with videos to show how to do it...a good one is 
Half-Pint Homestead..she has a video and shares what she does but it can vary person to person...Im finding out the basics then I will play with it to make it work for our farm...we have goats, sheep, donkeys chicken, turkey, ducks,rabbits and pigs who can all eat this

OH After you harvest your try you reseed...since you are taking put the seed and all..not dirt is used at all!! Watch the video on half pint home stead...it explains it well...and it is work..but once you get it going it should flow easily : )


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, we have Nubians and we spend almost $500 a month to feed 5 does and 6 kids. Alfalfa is $18 a bale here too. I read up some on it and http://www.half-pinthomestead.com/index.html is a good site to get an idea how to do it small scale and to build one on your own. According to several websites I've looked on, you are supposed to feed a dry doe and bucks 1# of fodder per 100# of goat, or 1% of body weight. For a growing kid it needs to be 2-3% their body weight and for a doe in milk it needs to be 3%, or 3# per 100# of goat. Each "biscuit" uses 2 1/2 pounds of grain and produces a 15 pound finished product to feed the goats. Most people use barley and it replaces their grain totally. That means if you do one buscuit a day you would only be using 2 1/2 pounds of grain per day. It would take 20 days to go through 1 bag of barley at that rate. We go through that in a week in addition to other feed. For our farm we would need 1 1/2-2 buscuits a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..and we are making our own system..also wheat is easy to get but you need nontreated so it can sprout...not feed grain...you do still need to feed hay or alfalfa.they need that long stem to keep their rumen functioning..but they would do well on coastal with fodder..and they eat less hay since they only use it as fiber and not as a food source : )


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

goatgirl, you start with six trays if you want one biscuit a day. You start one tray a day until you have all 6 going. On the sixth day you take the first tray you did and feed it to the goats. Refill it with seeds and keep the rotation going.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

thomcarol said:


> goatgirl, you start with six trays if you want one biscuit a day. You start one tray a day until you have all 6 going. On the sixth day you take the first tray you did and feed it to the goats. Refill it with seeds and keep the rotation going.


thank you!


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

This is super interesting to me!! I'm always up for a healthier, holistic and cheaper way to feed my animals! I wonder where you get the trays and the seeds? I'm going to do some more research on this!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

does anyone know how much the trays are and how much a lets say 50lb bag of seads cost and how long it lasts feeding a 'biscit' a day.

and is a biscit an entier tray?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a friend gave me a web site to get cheap seed trays from...she said they hold up ok..but would need to replaced often but are less than $3 each...Ill look that up...but you can get heavier long lasting ones else where but cost more...


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Goatgirl, around here barley costs about $15 a bag, feeding one biscuit a day (2 1/2 lb of dry grain used) it would take 20 days for one bag to be used up. One biscuit is an entire tray.
You can get the trays at Lowe's or online at a nursery supply store. They are those black seed starting trays with the plastic lids you can put on top. Here is the link to heavy duty ones http://www.hydroponics.net/i/138759 I can't believe how cheap they are. I'm going to go get barley today and start soaking it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

What about the system? Do they have a water pump? To cycle water?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been thinking about this awhile. I have horses goats and chickens, and I have looked at an 18 tray system. I like the idea of it, and I priced wheat barley and oats to use in it. I just don't have the finances right now to do it yet, but I hope this summer.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So I can order untreated fodder seed barley from hancock seed for $35 a bag, but then its $31 in shipping, per bag. Dumb question...do places like tractor supply or rural king sell seed barley or where would I go to get it...I'm a city girl with city goats, lol.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im glad to see this thread!! I have done some research on feeding fodder but its hard to find alot on it. Thanks for the websites everyone. Im glad to hear from ppl who have used it. They can give you all the info you want on something thats been lab tested as I call it but the best info to be had is from everyday ppl who use it. 

Is the seed thats used just the seed you buy to replant your pastures? (that maybe a dump question )


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

how much would it cost to start a 6lb system?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.fodderfeed.org/ have kits...half-pint homestead sells kits...and there are many links that show you how to make your own....Im still looking for my info on ordering seed trays but I bet any nurery could order them for you

for seed...find a boyce seed dealer..if they carry boyce products they should be able to get the seed...we wil order wheat rightnow since its readily available...we were lucky and found a dealer 15 minutes from us : ) there seed is clean : )


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Goat Song has instructions on a blog that I came across while 'googling'... and she used the nursery trays from the hardware store and drilled holes, as well as 5 gal. buckets for soaking and rinsing. then she watered 2-3 X daily in the trays. I have read that you want
"feed barley" to sprout (???) instead of 'seed' grains cause they are treated. The DIY method is definately cheap, but I think Im gonna go with a kit for the convenience of the pump and timer.. (as soon as I can afford it..) gotta sell some goat kids!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

seed does need to be untreated..it can not be feed seeds....


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

is there any way i can do this just buying the trays and seeds?


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, you can buy the seeds and trays and start up. That's what I'm going to do at first so I can justify spending money for the kit. You just have to be sure that you water them a few times a day. Make sure you drain them well also or mold will start growing.

I'm part of a food co-op here and they have barley for human consumption at a really good price so I'll probably use that and the shipping is free.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

How many goats do you guys have? I have 80 boers is that to many for fodder


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you will need a larger unit is all...many do this for huge cow productions...it will cost more to get going but the savings will pay you back in no time..look up farmtrek fodder system...you dont have to buy theirs but give you an idea of how large a system you would need and so forth..this is been in use for several years...I dont know why we are just now getting on board but Im ready...we have 20 does and three bucks..plus about 20 sheep too...lambing right now so might have more lol we will also will feed all our chickens, turkey, ducks..and 2 pigs : )


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I am going to keep an eye on this thread i


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow that sent to early i always wanted to do fodder!


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm thinking this may be the way to go to help with my feed bill!


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

That does look like a good way to save money and have nutritious feed. I think I have most everything I would need to do this. There was an old greenhouse on the property and I think I have hundreds of trays, pvc, etc. Definitely need to talk to hubby.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't read all the posts but if you are on facebook, you might want to join the group "fodder". I have learned a lot from them. I am only growing a few flats at a time as I have no place but my bathroom for producing fodder right now. The goats love it.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been really interested in this idea too. I have a neighbor who bought one of the commercial systems from Farm Tek but, as of my last visit a few months ago, hasn't hooked it up yet. I need to give him a call for an update. 

But I'm thinking even a six-tray system would be overkill for my giant herd of exactly two pet goats. I wish someone would offer an even smaller setup because I'm too lazy/don't have the time to engineer one of my own.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

LJH: I would just use a bucket/bowl, bucket with holes, and a tray with holes to do it on a small basis. Just water it 2-3 times daily...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So which company should I buy from? Fodderfeed.org? Or half pint homestead? I just don't know what difference there is...except 5.00.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

i think i might hust get a few small rubbermade tubs sice i only need 4-6 lbs right now but ill buy fodder made-for trays when i get my 5 new goats in a few weeks


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm on day three of growing my fodder. I found that you really don't need to put it in trays until the third day of soaking. All it's doing to that point is growing little sprouts. I'll post back when it's ready to be fed to the goats and let you know how they like it. I had to get wheat for now but I'll switch to barley as soon as I can get it ordered.


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

this is interesting. I grew wheatgrass but used a layer of dirt. so I never thought to feed it to goats. mine don't like anything with dirt on it. I guess you need a heated greenhouse to do it all year long.


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

No dirt. And most people have a little system set up in their house. There are those with huge systems, but I'm going to set it up in my home office. It will just need a normal sized shelving unit for what I need it for right now. If I decide to expand, (animal wise) I don't know what I will do 

Tracy


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Where do u get your seeds?


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I got my wheat seed from our farmer's co-op. They can also order barley for me.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I ordered mine today!!!!! I'm so excited to begin the growing and saving (I hope)


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> So which company should I buy from? Fodderfeed.org? Or half pint homestead? I just don't know what difference there is...except 5.00.


I would go with Half-Pint because they're smaller  I never thought of letting my sprouted grain go to fodder 'on purpose' LOL! I like to sprout grain, then bake with it. I'm lucky at the moment because I have plenty of graze, and the one pony, and two goats can live off just a couple round bales each winter. We buy alfalfa for the girls to have in their pen at night, but they only go through half a bale a month.

I really want to figure out how to plant and harvest my own oats and flax - the two things I feed the most of to my goats and chickens.


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought some mortar mix trays at home depot.[about 6$ one] yes I saw on YouTube that they don't use dirt. I got wheat and oats from the farm supply store. maybe find some barley somewhere. tomorrow I will start soaking.


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

*seed flats*

Hi all,
You can get trays here for $1.62. http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/prod1;gs_pots_trays_containers;pg109051_109051.html

I have made my own fodder system and it will hold 20 trays. I used this shelving unit (mine is black) http://www.lowes.com/pd_71034-80752...rrentURL=?Ntt=5+tier+shelving+unit&facetInfo=

I do 2 trays a day for my rabbits and goats. I use wheat for them. The goats get 1/3 tray each per day and the rabbits get the other. I do the chickens with Wild bird seed (I have 6 chickens and 6 guineas. I currently hand water the top trays and let it flow down into a tub. I have ordered a pump and timer to automate it. Here is what I ordered if anyone interested. https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/95404/GROW-GFOPUMP.html and here is the timer https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89364/SUN-734105.html . I got all this for about $150.

Grow On!! :clap: Oh I only have 3 goats so am only doing about 1 lb of wheat per tray (2 1/2 cups dry) and that comes to about 6 lbs of fodder which gives them about 2 lbs each per day.

Val


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I have been interested in this, but this article claims you are better off just feeding the grain rather than sprouting it:

http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=11721


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been looking into this as a feed. Can you do them with out buying a system? I have found a set of trays that I think I can use putting holes in the top 7 and the bottom to catch the water so then I can re use that water. I have 16 minis to feed and it would only be once a day. I would use two trays a day and the tray set I am looking at has to columns of 8 so it will make enough. 

How do you soak the grain before putting them into the trays to grow? 

Can you re use the water back through the growing seeds? 


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hollowdweller said:


> I have been interested in this, but this article claims you are better off just feeding the grain rather than sprouting it:
> 
> http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=11721


Looks like they are comparing it to Hay not live grasses. Doesn't grass have better nutritional value than Hay?


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bree_6293 said:


> I have been looking into this as a feed. Can you do them with out buying a system? I have found a set of trays that I think I can use putting holes in the top 7 and the bottom to catch the water so then I can re use that water. I have 16 minis to feed and it would only be once a day. I would use two trays a day and the tray set I am looking at has to columns of 8 so it will make enough.
> 
> How do you soak the grain before putting them into the trays to grow?
> 
> ...


You don't have to buy a system.

You can pretty much use any container that will hold the seed and has some drainage holes in it. People use rubbermaid containers, dish pans etc. You can reuse the water but not too many times as it gets pretty nasty. Maybe two days max. But the leftover water you can use to water other plants.

Check out youtube for DIY fodder systems. Lots of different ways people do it.


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

How many here actually grow fodder for their animals? Also, how many tried it and gave it up and why?

Val


----------



## MHRFarmstead (Mar 21, 2015)

Val15 said:


> How many here actually grow fodder for their animals? Also, how many tried it and gave it up and why?
> 
> Val


We grow barley fodder for our goats, rabbits, chickens, ducks and geese. Chickens also get the left over seed from skimming the top of the water when the seed is first soaked. The geese and ducks get a bucket with soaked barley seed every 3 days along with their fodder.

Good egg production from all fowl, rabbits (Giant Chinchilla's) are a bit leaner that when fed just pellets, but overall are very happy with the change over.

Been doing the fodder thing for just over a year, started small just to check it out, now we have just about finished our fodder room to have a dedicated area that is temperature controlled and no longer in the guest bathroom!!!

We purchase barley seed from a local farmer at $400 for 1 ton. Our average production for 5lbs of dry seed before soaking ends up being between 22-26lbs of fodder in 8 days. So with a 4-5X increase, that is a good deal, a little water, electricity and time and $400 for about 4.5 tons of feed.

Here is a picture of our fodder room, just need to finish up the drain lines in a few days, water lines are already completed.


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thats a nice looking system! What kind of slope do you have on the trays? Also is that a flood and drain type system? Doesn't look like has holes across bottom for water to drain from tray to tray. Do you have any mildew problems?

Val


----------



## MHRFarmstead (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Val,

Thanks, there is no slope on the trays. Each tray has its own drain and its own water line. The trays are specifically for a flood and drain system. We got our idea from an Alpaca Ranch here in WA, Paca Pride Guest Ranch (http://pacapride.wordpress.com/) Saw them over at the Mother Earth News Fair last year and liked their DIY system since it was done with much of things that we had 'extra' of too. Tomorrow is our trip into town, so we will be getting the rest for the drain line then to be able to give a better explanation of how all works out.

Currently we are using the black trays that you get at nursery's, the ones with the holes in the bottom. We don't have any mold/mildew issues, except on the racks that currently is holding the trays, but the fodder looks good. We do our best to control the temperature and humidity for both an ideal growing environment and also to ensure there is no mold/mildew growth.

If you want to know more, let me know and I'll have my hubby get all the info put together on how we did it and what we expect, etc. etc.

As you can see, they seem to always choose the fodder over Chaffhaye!


----------

